

[Rate my site] CrunchMySite . Send a tweet to vote for your site - carlos

Hi,
The idea is the following:<p>1. You send a tweet about a site i.e. 
 @crunchmysite I think digg.com is down<p>2. Crunchmysite will "understand" your tweet and give some points to it<p>3. If the site has NOT been featured in Techcrunch a positive comment will give positive points and viceversa.<p>4. If the site has been featured in Techcrunch a positive comment will give negative points and viceversa.<p>5. A Ranking tips is generated out of the tweets<p>You can check at: (very early stage)<p>http://crunchmysite.com<p>Thanks for your comments or if you can try sending some tweet It would definetively help me to test it.
======
limmeau
I don't quite understand what this is for: I understand that I can look up
that fartappreview.com is at say +3, which means that it is either rated good
by at least two people (and perhaps unavailable to a third one), or bad by at
least two, but featured on Techcrunch? I don't know what to make of that
information.

